# Bow hunting: Body shot or head shot?



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I am turkey hunting for the first time this year and will be using my bow. I've looked through the shot location thread here as well as other places and have a good feel for where to place my arrow on a body shot. 

Now a buddy of mine is telling me that a body shot will cost me the majority of the meat from my bird. Is that true?

I don't want to waste the meat just to take a bird. Should I switch tactics and plan on taking the head shot instead?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

No body makes the perfect shot every time. Even an errant pellet from a gun will waste some meat. A head shot on a turkey is tough with a bow if using regular broadheads. The guillotine style with the extra long blades kills them quick. It comes down to what you are comfortable with. I dont think a correct wing joint shot waste that much meat.The rear shot either. The beard shot probably has the highest risk of meat damage but it also puts them down quick when put in the right spot. A thigh shot will put them down but doesnt always kill them quickly.It literally takes the legs out so that he cant fly.Study the skeletal structure of a turkey and make your decision. If the head shot is what you decide on that is one of the cool elements of turkey hunting- you can create your own level of diffuculty.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

EZ summed things up pretty well. Before worrying about meat you need to worry about anchoring the bird. Meat loss will depend on the broadhead you use and the angle at which you hit the bird. 

Obviously a head/neck shot will result in zero meat loss and typically will put them down the quickest. I have had body shot birds get away from me for a bit on a not-so-perfect shot, which can and will happen to you eventually. All head shots have pretty much dropped on the spot. 

You make the choice, but to me a head/neck shot has more benefits than a body shot.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I,ll take an anchored bird over a nicked one. I don,t shoot them yet but can see expensive turkey if head shots are the order of the day. I have taken small game with a bow, but width of target was greater. If your shot allows a head shot then that,s up to you, but little margin for error on a sometimes moving target between your deciding to loose an arrow and its arrival.
Happy Hunting to you.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ack said:


> Obviously a head/neck shot will result in zero meat loss and typically will put them down the quickest.


 

Man you've never boiled the head down for turkey Head Chowder?? 
Don't know what your missing!!


Ive taken my bird the last 4 years with either my Mathews or my CB. The wing butt or just up from the legs (thighs) will anchor a bird solid. If you go through the thighs you might have to chase a little bit.

This bird was shot at 25 yrds with the CB the pic was taken as I walked up to it. Broke the entry wing and totally sheared the exit wing leaving it hanging by the skin. Once shot it did not twitch. 100 gr spitfire 3 blade.





-Bob


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Just because a broadhead cuts through meat doesn't mean it ruins it.

Shoot high percentage, as in body. Although Ack's head shots are friggin' awesome .


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Ack's head shots are friggin' awesome .














:evilsmile :coolgleam


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I was been practicing with the gobbler guillotine last year, shooting at bananas hung on a rope. My wife came out with a real puzzled look on her face, looking at the cut bananas on the ground. a butt shot, also good , if bird is in strut, aim at the point where all tail feather come together, prolly the easiest way to pull back on a bow too. I think 3-d shooting helps also. Tip: I was told , take a cheap deke, ( or old ) and fill it ( Carefully) with great stuff, that spray insulation, you now have a 3-d target for turkey practice.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ack said:


> :evilsmile :coolgleam


 





Nice!!!!!!!:coolgleam


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=675849079120963&set=a.129219853783891.12419.112168382155705&type=1&relevant_count=1

I'm a head shot guy myself.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, appreciate the help. Think I'll stick with the body shot for now, hopefully I'm lucky enough to get an opportunity.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Mightymouse said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, appreciate the help. Think I'll stick with the body shot for now, hopefully I'm lucky enough to get an opportunity.


You are going to have a blast Mr. Mouse. Bow hunting turkeys is a huge rush.
Good luck to you.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^^^

Part of the reason I've never turkey hunted before is because I know I'll have fun!! I'm not sure I, or my wife, am ready for a new addiction!!


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Day Late (Aug 12, 2003)

I shot my first fall turkey with a crossbow last year. He was slightly quartering away, the arrow went diagonally through the vitals behind one drumstick on the way in and in front of the other on the way out. He hit the ground and barely flinched. No wasted breast meat at all.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

